

Testing Add-on Compatibility With Multi-Process Firefox - ndesaulniers
http://cpeterso.com/blog/02014/07/testing-add-on-compatibility-with-multi-process-firefox/

======
walterbell
Is there a formal relationship between sandboxed processes, add-on extensions
and HTML5 DRM? E.g. if DRM was implemented in Flash, then there's no question
of other add-ons interacting with the Flash content. If DRM was implemented in
a browser process, would this be isolated from all or some add-ons?

